

Startup job openings - sainib

Other than offline local networking - What are the other channels to looks for jobs in a startup? Google wasnt a big help to me. I know there are openings on Joel on Software Forum and startuply.com. Any other options people might want to suggest. Thanks in advance
======
percept
"Who's Hiring" threads on HN: <http://bit.ly/cPTz5Q>

<http://craigslist.org/>

<http://indeed.com/> [aggregator]

<http://jobs.37signals.com/>

<http://careers.stackoverflow.com>

<http://authenticjobs.com/>

Tech-specific boards like:

<http://jobs.rubynow.com/>

<http://djangogigs.com/>

<http://www.python.org/community/jobs/>

~~~
sainib
Great Resource.. Thanks!!

------
curt
<http://ventureloop.com/ventureloop/home.php>

<http://startuply.com/>

<http://linkedin.com/>

Looking myself and these are what I use. Also read TechCrunch and similar
sites. Then just contact the CEO of the company directly, don't apply to the
job posting. This is the first time I have ever created a resume or
interviewed so I'm learning as I go.

~~~
sainib
Thanks Curt. I like your innovative way to contact CEO. Good Luck to you on
job hunting.

------
famousactress
The "Ask HN: Who's Hiring" posts are great. Lots of really great shops post on
those threads. We're one of them, btw. Link's in my profile.

Good luck on your search!

~~~
sainib
Thanks a lot !!! I will check out your website :)

------
gilaniali
This website has a huge list: <http://www.startupshiring.com/>

------
crasshopper
ventureloop.com

